# World Touring Car Championship Chevrolet Cruze Specs & Info



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's a good read on the WTCC Chevorlet Cruze.


Louis Chevrolet, a race car designer and driver, co-founded Chevrolet with Billy Durant, establishing a racing heritage at the company's inception. That legacy continues today in many forms of motorsports, including the Chevrolet Cruze competing in the popular World Touring Car Championship (WTCC).
This year is the first full racing season for the Cruze, which was introduced in the WTCC in 2009, around the same time the all-new compact car was launched in the European market. This season also marks the sixth for Chevrolet participating in the WTCC; it includes three Cruze race cars and support teams.
The ambitions of the European Chevrolet WTCC team members this year are high, as they are aiming for the world title. It would be an achievement that would cap the steady progression since the Chevrolet WTCC racing debut in 2005. 
The Cruze WTCC effort underwent significant development and testing to prepare for the 2010 season. It is directed by British stalwart racing organization Ray Mallock Limited (RML), which has been in charge of the technical and sports aspects of the racing program since 2005.
In 2005, when the Chevrolet brand was re-launched in Europe, it enrolled in the World Touring Car Championship (WTCC), one of only three FIA world Championships, next to Formula One and the World Rally Championship (WRC). The intent was – and remains – to demonstrate capability, durability and confidence in the products to the public, dealers and employees.
The WTCC features cars close to production models. "Real cars, real racing" is the championship’s tagline and it very appropriately encapsulates both the spirit of the WTCC and Chevrolet. With races taking place in different continents (Europe, the Americas, Asia and Africa) and offering a truly global audience, the WTCC is an ideal platform to showcase the Chevrolet spirit so well expressed by Louis Chevrolet’s motto: “Never give up!”*

DIMENSIONS 
*Wheelbase (in / mm) - 106.6 / 2709
Length (in / mm) - 182.4 / 4633
Width (in / mm) - 72.9 / 1852
Height (in / mm) - 55.1 / 1400
Front track (in / mm) - 68.5 / 1740
Rear track (in / mm) - 68.5 / 1740
Curb weight (lbs / kg) - 2535 / 1150 (per 2009 FIA minimum weight)
Fuel capacity (gal / liter) - 15.85 / 60

*CHASSIS AND SUSPENSION*
Structure frame - steel unitary structure with FEA roll cage
Body - steel/composite with Motorsport Aerodynamic Kit, per FIA regulations
Front suspension - MacPherson strut
Rear suspension - trailing twist axle
Wheels and tires - 17 x 9-inch aluminum ATS racing wheels and Yokohama Competition tires
Front brakes - 4-piston machined aluminium calliper, with 332 x 32 mm vented steel disc, air cooled
Rear brakes - 2-piston machined aluminum caliper, with 280 x 7 mm steel disc

*ENGINE AND TRANSMISSION*

Type - 2.0L Ecotec 4-cylinder
Displacement (cu in / cc) - 122 / 1998
Intake system - 64 mm throttle, individual injection, plenum with internal trumpets
Valve train - 16-valve, 34 mm inlet & 28 mm exhaust valve diameter, coil spring
Compression ratio - 11.0:1
Horsepower (hp / kW @ rpm) - 285 / 212 @ 8400
Torque (lbs-ft / Nm @ rpm) - 145 / 197 @ 5,800 rpm
Transmission type - 6-speed sequential shift, with mechanical linkage
Top speed (mph / km/h, est) - 158 / 254


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

it is almost 700 lbs lighter than a stock one. wow.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

bpipe95 said:


> it is almost 700 lbs lighter than a stock one. wow.


thats one of the reasons why it smokes BMW's on the track.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

By looking at the HP and Torque numbers.. it seems this engine wasn't turbo? Just a 2.0L N/A? Huh.. that's a lot of power for such a small motor.

I guess I came to this conclusion since it should have made a lot more torque if it was turbo'd but maybe I'm wrong.. it doesn't say here


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

It is very likely that 2.0 has only like castings to a regular 2.0. That is FAR from a normal 2.0.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> By looking at the HP and Torque numbers.. it seems this engine wasn't turbo? Just a 2.0L N/A? Huh.. that's a lot of power for such a small motor.
> 
> I guess I came to this conclusion since it should have made a lot more torque if it was turbo'd but maybe I'm wrong.. it doesn't say here


its n/a. i didnt find anything about them using a turbo motor in the racing series. there might be a restriction not allowing them to use one.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

1.6l turbo next year:
TouringCarTimes - WTCC: Chevrolet getting ready to test new turbo engine


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> 1.6l turbo next year:
> TouringCarTimes - WTCC: Chevrolet getting ready to test new turbo engine



this will be interesting....building a 1.6 turbo to perform as good or better then the 2.0 currently in the wtcc crruze race car. with only one engine change allowed in wtcc i hope chevrolet gets better results with the 1.6 turbo then the 2.0 naturally aspirated


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

2.0 Liter 285 HP!
thats 142.5 HP per liter, crazyness


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*2011 WTCC Cruze update....*

2011 WTCC Chevrolet Cruze testing update.....new engine. *1.6 L. turbo *as mentioned above.

WTCC - Fia World Touring Car Championship


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*2011 WTCC Cruze update....another*

News brief: WTCC - Fia World Touring Car Championship


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

crusin_cruze said:


> 2.0 Liter 285 HP!
> thats 142.5 HP per liter, crazyness


lol. Did you happen to notice the rpm figure? 8400rpms. 

It's like Formula One engines. Sure they are naturally aspirated but they produce such great power (>1000hp) because they rev up to ~22,000 rpms!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

btw they won the championship!


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> btw they won the championship!


With Jason Plato behind the wheel of a blue and white cruze.
He also one of the Presenter on the show fifth gear.
FiveFWD - Jason Plato's profile


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

UPDATE on the WTCC Chevrolet Cruze team for the 2011 WTCC Season

this is what the WTCC Cruze cars should end up looking like...












pic from... WTCC : New 2011 livery for World Touring Car champion Chevrolet Cruze revealed


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the *1.6LT* (RPO: LLU) engine used in Chinese Cruze compared to our *1.4LT* (RPO: LUJ) engine:

1.6LT (LLU) = 8.8:1 CR; 181 hp/135kW @ 5800 rpm; 235 N·m @ 2200-5600 rpm

1.4LT (LUJ) = 9.5:1 CR; 138 hp/103kW @ 4900 rpm; 148 lb·ft @ 1850-4900 (auto)
1.4LT (LUJ) = 9.5:1 CR; 138 hp/103kW @ 4900 rpm; 148 lb·ft @ 2500-???? (manual)


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I would love to see the Cruze get into the WC


----------



## 2011cruze (Jan 22, 2012)

Good to join the group


----------



## awesome (Nov 17, 2012)

Awesome specs but compare them to the 650+ HP of the Aussie touring cars which are only 200kg heavier - awesome+........."Formerly the Australian Touring Car Championship, the current formula was devised in 1993 (based on Group A regulations) and branded as 'V8 Supercars' in 1997. The series features grids of twenty-eight cars (although in endurance races e.g. the Bathurst 1000 there can be wildcard entries, which add to the grid) with 650+ hp (480 kW). The cars are Ford Falcons and Holden Commodores. The weight limit for a V8 Supercar is 1,350 kg (3,000 lb). At one time the cars were billed as the "biggest, heaviest, fastest and most powerful" of all touring cars. In terms of outright power, size and weight this is still likely to be true


----------

